# Just Wanted To Say Hello...



## SherrysCherries (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi! My name is Sherry and I'm the new girl around here. Hoping to have some good conversations and meet some cool people. My interest is WWII Aviation so that is where you'll most likely find me. Have a good one!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 9, 2012)

Well hello from ythe underbelly of the planet....


----------



## davparlr (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome aboard! Do you have a specific interest in a war bird or do you have a general appreciation? Lot of interest people at this site.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome, Sherry. Please tell us more about your interests. You must understand that we are a little bit warry of posters who do not return and thus wish to spawn more interest on your part so you keep coming back!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and yes, do keep returning.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome aboard Sherry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the family Sherry!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## le_steph40 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore!

Steve


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 10, 2012)

G'day young lady, welcome aboard.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG, it's a girl!!!! heh heh.

Welcome to the forum. Hope you stick around.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome from Down under...


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice to have you aboard Sherry.


----------



## A4K (Apr 11, 2012)

Good to have ya along Sherry, make yourself at home!

Evan


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2012)

Calm down Thor, just the female of the species, just like boys only softer. Welome to our somewhat dysfunctional family young (everyone is to me) lady


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## DBII (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome from Texas. Bikerbabe will have to show you the ropes and watch out for Lucky.... Ok time to share, pick one B17, B24 or Lancaster? 

DBII


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2012)

Hmmmm..... The last time a "girl" joined, it wasn't... Sorry to be sceptical, hope I'm wrong


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome Sherry!


----------



## tubarao (Jun 25, 2012)

davparlr said:


> Welcome aboard! Do you have a specific interest in a war bird or do you have a general appreciation? Lot of interest people at this site.


 
I am ex militry work with flying squadrons and loved to what the planes take off on night flying.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 25, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, welcome to our little asluym oops I mean group.


----------



## Alte Hase (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome from South Africa!


----------

